# New growth yellow??



## BudMeister (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm new to hydro and have fairly done my homework.  I've tried several times with different mediums, strains/plants/clones, solution strengths, etc.  I am getting the same problem, over and over.  The new growth/leaves start yellowing.  I've talked to many and tried many things and still :hairpull:   Hopefully one of you will figure it out, I need "Dr. House" for gardening I guess  

My current set-up is an indoor hydro-hut, 400W HPS, ebb-flow system.  Started 5 healthy 8" clones (rockwool and pearlite).  Transplanted to "coco croutons".  Feed with GH Flora series (aggressive veg 15,10 & 5 mL/gal in 20ppm RO), pH between 5.8-6.2.  I top off as needed and will change once a week.

I'm running 18 hours, temp 78-83deg F & humidity 43-50%.  The first 2 days I fed for 15 minutes 4 times/day and the new growth nodes started looking light green/yellow.

I've tried so many other things and thought I was over feeding in the past, I decided to kick up the feeding schedule to 7 times/day because I think the coco drains very good and requires flooding more often.  

I'm on day 5, take a look at the pics.  Am I on the right track?  Give it a few more days??  Help, any ideas or suggestions.  Thanks!


----------



## BudMeister (Nov 19, 2007)

:bump: 

Ok, I'm a little impatient.  Everyone knows how important our little girls are!  

Should I maybe increase the flooding to once every 2 hours??

Thanks and Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## lyfr (Nov 19, 2007)

howdy,im not familiar with your problem but youv definately done your homework.  i have RW cubes on slabs and i flood 3times for 15...it floods AND drains fully inside 15 min. i did my first two grows only flooding once for 20...but thats RW for ya.i would guess there getting plenty of water but im fairly new at this as well. im sure a pro will be with you shortly.
           good luck


----------



## Growdude (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like it could be sulfur deff., does your nute solution contain sulfur?
What is the PH of your nute solution?


*Solution to fixing a Sulfur deficiency
*Mix 1-2 teaspoons of Epsom salts per gallon of water until condition improves.
Any Chemical/Organic nutrients that have Sulfur in them will fix a Sulfur deficiency. (Only mixing at ½ strength when using chemical nutrients or it will cause nutrient burn!) Other sulfur nutrient supplements are: Rain water, Ammonium Thiosulfate, which is all fast absorption. Garden Sulfur, Sulfate of Potash, Gypsum.
*Note: Caution when using gypsum to an already acid soil (pH that is less than 5.5) can have a very bad effect on different types of plants by affecting the absorption of soil aluminum, which is poison to plant roots.*


----------



## BudMeister (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks GrowDude.  It appears to be sulfur, but I am using General Hydroponics 3 part Flora series which should be fine.  I am using the same solution recipe as the clones were already using when I got them.  

I keep my pH between 5.8 & 6.2.  The EC is around 2500uS (2.5mS) and the ppm reading is around 1600.

The other diff is: I got the clones from pearlite and I am using "Coco croutons"?  Also, I am using Ebb&Flow while he was using a drip system.

I examined a dead soldier and the bottom croutons were very, very wet.  So, I have decided to cut back on the flood & drain cycles to 2 per day?

Any Ebb & Flo or coco pros out there??  Help, they are getting more yellow!!

The only other problem I can think of is a bad batch of nutrients??  Maybe too much Nitrogen or old stuff??

Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving to all  

Here are a couple pics I just took.  Is that a bit of green coming through??


----------



## lyfr (Nov 21, 2007)

dont know anything about coco,but rockwool stays wet for days even if you dont fllod it.thats wild,ive never seen anything like that!im no pro,ive just looked at a lot of pics.  good luck


----------



## lyfr (Nov 21, 2007)

oh yeah...ya,looks like green.be interesting to find out if too much water could cause that


----------



## BudMeister (Nov 22, 2007)

Hmmmm??  I dunno??  I can't find anyone who has seen this?  A few friends have looked at it and are confued.  They say all my conditions are right  

The tough part is, I know it can take 2-3 days to show signs of improvement, but 2-3 days could make them so worse  

I'm putting one in perlite today and staying with a lower feeding schedule (2-3 15 min. floods/day).  I'll try and post a few pics as I go.

Again, any further insight would be appreciated


----------



## lyfr (Nov 22, 2007)

yep bud, thats a terrible place to be in. i guess if it was me,first id empty/clean rez(youve probably done this already)and if that doesnt work i would get new nutes and do it again...cause like you say,every thing seems dead on.wait,unless i missed it you didnt mention fresh air? got air


----------



## lyfr (Nov 22, 2007)

any algae, is ph/ppm dropping, climbin,or bouncin around more than usual? i know these are simple things youve probably thought of,im just triin to brainstorm and maybe figure this thing out!hopefully your next post will be"there better"!


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 23, 2007)

Dosent look like to much nitrogen,maybe not enough?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2007)

GD hit the nail on the head. Add some epsom salts. Also, the most common indoor deficiency is magnesium. Adding epsom salt will help this too.





> I am using General Hydroponics 3 part Flora series which should be fine.


Those are fine nutes but doesn't mean you won't have to add anything else.


----------



## BudMeister (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks you all :aok: 

I did the transplant of one to perlite and noticed good root growth but appears many of the early roots were browning (root rot?)  The coco seemed too wet (not enough air available?)

No big pH or ppm fluctuations.  Good air/blower set up?  

Some of the new growth seems to be coming in with more green...
I guess I'll do a light flush, re-fill the res, add some epsom salt and lower the feeding (so it doesn't stay so moist) and see???


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 24, 2007)

BudMeister said:
			
		

> I am using General Hydroponics 3 part Flora series which should be fine. I am using the same solution recipe as the clones were already using when I got them.


 
Explain to me exactly how you are mixing your nutrients and in which order and how much per/gallon.

What are you using to measure with?

Are you putting the Micro Nutrient into the water BEFORE any of the others? If not, it will cause a real bad lockout.

The Micro MUST be diluted into the water before adding any of the other nutes.


----------



## unseenghost (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok I don't want to hijack this thread but also don't feel like making a new one. What if you do add the micro after everything else and there is a lock out. How does one reverse it?


----------



## BudMeister (Nov 25, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Explain to me exactly how you are mixing your nutrients and in which order and how much per/gallon.
> 
> What are you using to measure with?
> 
> ...


 
Yepper, you're right about the micro.  Have to read the fine print  

I add 10ml/gal of the micro FIRST, then 15ml/gal of grow and then 5ml/gal of bloom.

I've used a teaspoon to measure  as well as a measuring cup??  I've mixed by the gal, by the res, I've hand fed, flood fed??

I use a Myron L Ultrameter II for my EC/PPM/pH measurements (and calibrated).  I am at wits end  , diiff mediums, clones from diff people, got RO water???

Has to be the nutes...right?  Got them online from hydrowholesale.com, be warned.  Getting new nutes and putting all in perlite...wish me luck!!


----------



## BudMeister (Nov 25, 2007)

unseenghost said:
			
		

> Ok I don't want to hijack this thread but also don't feel like making a new one. What if you do add the micro after everything else and there is a lock out. How does one reverse it?


 
You'll have to flush with a mild (1/4) solution and trash the res and restart with fresh solution mixed properly.  That should do it for ya


----------



## BulldogEatingMayo (Dec 26, 2007)

So your problem sounds exactly like mine.  It's cost me a lot of time, money, and aggravation, but I think I know the solution. 

It seems the plastic inside the hydrohut gets heated up and starts to release something that's poisonous to the plants.  To test the theory, I took the plastic off the tent and replaced it with panda polyfilm and the plants improved in about two days.

Some of the plastic for the tents must have been cured differently because it doesn't seem to happen in all of them.  However, I know two other people with the same yellow leaves and once they got rid of the plastic that came with the hut, their plants improved.

If you solved your problem some other way, I'd love to know how because it's a pain not using the zipped up cover that came with the hut.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 26, 2007)

BudMeister said:
			
		

> Yepper, you're right about the micro. Have to read the fine print
> 
> I add 10ml/gal of the micro FIRST, then 15ml/gal of grow and then 5ml/gal of bloom.
> 
> I've used a teaspoon to measure as well as a measuring cup?? I've mixed by the gal, by the res, I've hand fed, flood fed??


 
Hey! That's a good thing in a way. You've found the exact reason your plants are doing what they are.

It's well documented by the manufacturer that if the Micro is added in any way other than the way they are supposed to, it will cause a severe lockout of some of the nutrients.

Sorry I missed your reply. If you empty your reservoir, scrub it out and flush your system with plain water, it'll fix you up.

I would suggest that you buy a 50ml tall beaker and a two gallon jug of some kind. Use a measuring cup to fill the jug with EXACTLY two gallons of water. Mark the level on the jug so you don't have to measure the water any more.

Then, fill the jug with water. Measure an EXACT amount of the Micro. Put it into the jug. Mix it or shake it up. THEN add the other two nutes to the water in the jug. Mix or shake it again and THEN add it to your reservoir as needed.

That will fix you up!

Good luck!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 26, 2007)

BulldogEatingMayo said:
			
		

> *I bet it wasn't the nutrients...*
> So your problem sounds exactly like mine. It's cost me a lot of time, money, and aggravation, but I think I know the solution.
> 
> It seems the plastic inside the hydrohut gets heated up and starts to release something that's poisonous to the plants. To test the theory, I took the plastic off the tent and replaced it with panda polyfilm and the plants improved in about two days.
> ...


 
Now that he's explained that he was adding the Micro Nutes in the wrong order, it's a sure thing that it was the cause. The warning not to do so is right on every bottle of the stuff that is made.

However, the problem you're having sounds more like a mold problem. Did you try to wipe the inside of the plastic down with a mild bleach solution before removing it?

I'll bet that would have resolved your problem. A hot, wet climate inside a plastic enclosure will cause mold growth on the surface of the plastic unless it's aired well each day and wiped down with a mild bleach solution about once a week. This is also a common problem that will contaminate your grow and cause many problems.


----------



## BulldogEatingMayo (Dec 26, 2007)

I emailed hydrohut and this is the response I got back when I asked about the plastic killing the plants:

"We are aware of a problem and we are on course to solve the matter.   However, due to continual lying about the origin of the problem in China, we  have been a two goose chases for the last several months for nothing and this  has in turn, only made the problem worse. 

 At this point, the only safe course of action I can give to you is to not  use the Hut and return it.  The pole issue seems not be an issue.  It was a red  herring thrown at us from the actual culprit.  I sincerely apologize for all of  the problems this has caused you." 

 Joseph



So there ya go, I went through the same nightmare and found other posts on other forums as well.  IT IS THE PLASTIC ON SOME HUTS!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 26, 2007)

BulldogEatingMayo said:
			
		

> So there ya go, I went through the same nightmare and found other posts on other forums as well. IT IS THE PLASTIC ON SOME HUTS!


 
Thanks for sharing that information with all of us.

I didn't mean to upset you. The advice I offer here is based on my own observations after more than 40 years of growing marijuana.

I see that the problem with the plastic is a real problem and affects a lot of growers. 

What I'm trying of offer the original poster is another possibility that may be the problem with his grow.

Please accept my apology for any harm you've felt that I've done you. I surely didn't mean to upset you or in any way say that you were not correct in what you think.

I'm not sure if I understand why you got so upset, but it seems that you have become upset.

Please read the disclaimer that I'm put at the bottom of each of my posts. It explains that anything and everything that I post is my opinion and may be disregarded totally by anyone who disagrees with it.

Once again, let me be perfectly clear with you; I meant no harm in what I said. I was pointing out that the mix of nutrients that this person did was almost sure to be the problem with his plants.

The evidence of this is attached to this message. This is what is printed on each bottle of the nutrient that he's using. Honest, I'm not making this up.

Once again, please accept my apology for any harm you feel I've done to you in posting something that isn't exactly what you think is correct. These things happen on discussion groups like this and are pretty much unavoidable.

You may be entirely correct in stating that the plastic may be a problem with his grow as well. Sometimes, there is more than one cause for a problem.

Thank you for considering my point of view on this issue and again, I meant no harm to you in stating what I felt to be the problem.


----------



## BudMeister (Dec 26, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Now that he's explained that he was adding the Micro Nutes in the wrong order, it's a sure thing that it was the cause. The warning not to do so is right on every bottle of the stuff that is made.
> 
> However, the problem you're having sounds more like a mold problem. Did you try to wipe the inside of the plastic down with a mild bleach solution before removing it?


 
No, no, no  , you read my post wrong (if you go back and read my order, it was fine).  I was adding the micro in the correct order.

Also, I don't think anyone got mad at you stoney bud, it's just another theory which sounds good because I went through 3 batches all with the same result - yellowing.  I just want to to say thanks to everyone for their inputs!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 26, 2007)

BudMeister said:
			
		

> No, no, no  , you read my post wrong (if you go back and read my order, it was fine). I was adding the micro in the correct order.


 
I did misunderstand you. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## BulldogEatingMayo (Dec 27, 2007)

huh?  I wasn't upset at all.  I'm sorry if I gave that impression.  The yellowing I had was identical to bud's and I found a nine page thread on another forum where somebody had the same thing.  All three of us use the huts and I spoke to the company today.  They're aware of the problem.  Apparently some of the tents weren't cured correctly and they are now recalling all of their tents because they can't even tell which ones are good and which are bad.

Here's a link to the thread I was talking about.  They eventually realized it was the tent too.

http://forum.grasscity.com/sick-plants-problems/172840-worlds-strangest-mj-problem.html

Good luck!


----------



## BudMeister (Dec 27, 2007)

Man this is a drag!  Makes sense though, I've killed at least 25 plants ranging from clones to actual full blown plants my friend donated for science.  I'm going to contact HydroWholesale (and HydroHut) and see what they say??

Thanks again everyone!!  I'll let you know what they say???


----------



## BudMeister (Dec 28, 2007)

OK here is the scoop with my contact with HydroHut.  I emailed them yesterday and this was their response to me:

_We are having a problem on some units, not all and we don't know exactly why yet.  I will send you a new Mini._

_When you get it, I want you to wipe down the walls with rubbing alcohol. Nothing fancy, just a quick wipe with plenty of alcohol.  _

_If you do not wish to go down this road, you can take the Hut back and get a refund and we'll reimburse the store through the distributor._

So, I asked him to send me a new Hut (MiniHut is what I have)  

I'll keep ya'll posted on my progress!  Happy New Year!!


----------



## BudMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Happy New Years!!

Good news, like I said I contacted HydroHut and they sent me a new complete Hut.  I receievd it Friday Jan 4th!  That was quick and gracious of them.  Great customer service!  Got in about 5 days after contacting them.  So, thumbs up to HydroHut :yay: 

Does anyone what kind of toxins are involved here?  I've got a bronchial infection and wonder if the hut contributed in any way


----------



## BudMeister (Jan 8, 2008)

HydroHut just emailed me and here it is:

I am no longer confident that the hut you just received will solve the problem.  The poles turned out to be a false positive in the testing.  They are not the culprit.

Because we are still working on the problem, and I cannot send you something that I know fore sure will work, I recommend that you return your original Hut to where you purchased it and that you just hold onto the new one until we find a cure.  We will find a cure. 

The ingredients in the plastic ALL conform to EPA standards.  We checked.  There is no danger to you.  There is no danger to most plants, only certain plants react negatively.


----------

